# My giant Gongylus...



## Kruszakus (Nov 19, 2008)

These are some pictures of my Gongylus gongylodes female, as you will see, her wing buds are a bit larger than with other sub-adult females...







Her wing buds...






... and wing buds on a regular female






Here are a regular female's buds...






... and here are her's






You can see the difference between those two sub-adult females...






Strange, eh? She dwarfs other females with her size, so out of concern I keep her seprated. Her raptorial arms, legs and thorax are just as big as these of an adult female... she is one huge DOB.


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice! I have the same situation you have, regular sized ones, and on BIG one. lol


----------



## Kruszakus (Nov 19, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Nice! I have the same situation you have, regular sized ones, and on BIG one. lol


With the same, huge wing buds?

This is my last female - I hope she molts alright.


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 19, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> With the same, huge wing buds?This is my last female - I hope she molts alright.


Yep.


----------



## Christian (Dec 14, 2008)

What happened to these large females?


----------



## Kruszakus (Dec 14, 2008)

Christian said:


> What happened to these large females?


Head and arms stuck in the molt, I had to put her out of her misery... all the time she appeared to be sick and weak... bummer.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 14, 2008)

Christian said:


> What happened to these large females?


I had two "bigger ones" The bigger of the two mis shed, and the other turned out to be close to 10cm.


----------



## shorty (Dec 15, 2008)

I have an H. membranacea male that is significantly larger than the other seven. They are all L5 and he's by far the biggest. There are five others about the same size, two of which are also males. Then I have one tiny little male that looks like the others did at L3.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice pics...

They are so well camouflaged...


----------



## Christian (Dec 18, 2008)

> Head and arms stuck in the molt, I had to put her out of her misery... all the time she appeared to be sick and weak... bummer.





> I had two "bigger ones" The bigger of the two mis shed, and the other turned out to be close to 10cm.


Thanks for the info.


----------

